
Do you really know why you prefer REST over RPC - leonsmith
https://apihandyman.io/do-you-really-know-why-you-prefer-rest-over-rpc/
======
dozzie
> Both RPC and REST use HTTP protocol which is a request/response protocol.

Uhm... No? Who lied you so horribly?

> As far as I know, there are no particular rules for this style [RPC] but
> generally:

No. You have just pasted REST-ish ad-hoc protocol. This is not RPC. RPC uses a
properly defined protocol, such as XML-RPC or JSON-RPC or Thrift or gRPC, and
it doesn't shit all over the place in URL router: the procedure to be called
is encoded in _the body of the request_ , along with parameters.

~~~
elvinyung
It's all "justified":

> In this post, when I talk about RPC I talk about WYGOPIAO: What You GET Or
> POST Is An Operation.

When you consider RPC only as this extremely contrived protocol, _of course_
REST is better.

(I, too, don't know why the author is trying to pretend that this incredibly
narrow specification is somehow representative of RPC in general.)

